# St Georges Morpeth



## silverstealth (May 8, 2008)

Northumberland County Pauper Lunatic Asylum was opened with six males and six females from Bensham Asylum in Gateshead. The asylum was built at a cost of £58,000 to house 200 patients. 

Explored with rids, mykal, angel fish and waspy, and my best mate sheppy


----------



## Bigjobs (May 8, 2008)

Lovely shots mate.


----------



## Shepy (May 8, 2008)

Some nice pics there Silverstealth, and tsk, missing me out, and after the times we shared *sniff* *cries* 

~Shepy


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2008)

Excellent stuff silverstealth, that main hall is one of the best i've ever seen


----------



## silverstealth (May 8, 2008)

Shepy said:


> Some nice pics there Silverstealth, and tsk, missing me out, and after the times we shared *sniff* *cries*
> 
> ~Shepy



Rectified mate, It was late when I posted this thread.


----------



## BrickMan (May 8, 2008)

hehe, mint 


minty pics! 

but whats happening with the clown? image circle smaller than the sensor or something?


----------



## silverstealth (May 8, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> hehe, mint
> 
> 
> minty pics!
> ...



a 5d hooked upto a tokina 10-17 mm fish eye mate


----------



## groundunder (May 8, 2008)

that painting in the last pic is breathtaking!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 8, 2008)

The fireplaces in the main hall are odd, having a window above them!

It's well preserved, though some of the wallpaper & carpets are fairly kitsch.

The way the herringbone floor blocks have come loose is interesting.


----------



## BrickMan (May 8, 2008)

> a 5d hooked upto a tokina 10-17 mm fish eye mate



angelfish/mykals lense? = aps-c so it gives like a similar effect as what you'd get if you scanned all of a 35mm neg and not just the emulsion part? tis mint anyway


----------



## missfish (May 11, 2008)

ere its mine, Mykal just wishes it was his!

It goes like that cos its so wide that its got the lens hood in.


----------



## melvinbmx (May 11, 2008)

Great report there, i was here recently with Lost but failed on getting in gutted!


----------



## slowpack (Jan 26, 2009)

Great set of pics. always wanted to have look inside. The site is festooned with PRIVATE notices now.


----------

